# Really sick Mama cat help please!!



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

She's throwing up and her voice sounds a little funny. WE haven't fed her anything weird and I don't THINK she could get into anything. She's in the laundry room but the soap is locked up in the cupboard. she's got 6 baby kittens she's nursing  PLenty of food and water . She's breathing a little fast too  The vet is out of town of course!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

anyone? I'm desperate here. She keeps throwing up


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Mine always yell in an odd voice when they are about to vomit. Possible her stomach is upset from all the change, or perhaps the ingestion of baby fur/afterbirth/poo is getting to her. How old are the kittens?


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

The kittens were born on the 23rd of March. Maybe that why the odd meow maybe its the tummy pain. She's also lying away from her kittens which she never does. I sure hope it's not some illness that the kitchens will get too


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

If she's just started doing this today, I would see how she is in the morning. It really sounds like nothing serious to me, I do remember having my girl go on a puking binge when she had a litter; scared me to bits and just as we were getting out the carrier and headed for the vet, she felt better and went about her usual business. They live to torment.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Does she go outside?

Is it maybe just a hairball from all that cleaning she's doing?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My cat caught the flu from me a few months ago. She had a fever and was vomiting. The vet had me give her goats milk and gatorade alternately every few hours. Cats get dehydrated very quickly. It worked for her.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

No she hasn't been outside since she had them. She has goatsmilk in there and the vet suggested pedialyte so my son is mixing that now. She's wobbly


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The laundry room is toxic. Move her to another room. By this age, she would be moving them anyway. I would also call a vet.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Stop the goatsmilk, give water only. You might have to use a dropper to give her water. Do NOT let her bite you or scratch you!

Has she has her vacinnes? 

The kittens are 6 weeks and can be hand fed with a small bottle of dropper now, but you must use a kitten replacer milk. Goats milk is okay, but they will do much better on Kitten milk.

Also if she dies and leaves the kittens, get them to a rescue shelter as they will know what to do. It is very time consuming and intense to try and care for 6 kittens and your family.

Call the vet if Mama is still alive in the morning.

Also, I agree about the laundry room....


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have no advice to offer but I hope that she is ok.


----------



## Emmy D (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarah, are these kittens two weeks old or six weeks old...on the S&EP thread you state they are only two weeks old?? If they are six weeks old they should be eating solid food already and the Mama cat probably REALLY wants to get away from them so she can wean them!

My cats always puke up milk, goat or cow...doesn't matter the Mama cat need WATER not milk!!

She will probably be fine in the morning!
Emmy


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh I hope everything is okay. I hate it when the animals are sick  I think I would move her also and probably just give water.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

You could try 1 teaspoon of Mylanta. She could have another does in 4 hours. Only 2 doses. This should help until she sees the vet.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The kittens are 6wks old? They should be weaned. She shouldn't be wasting her strength and calories nursing if she is ill. I have had many kittens 5wks old that we brought home for the kids from litters. They are very weanable at this age.

I can't help you too much with treatment the cat. I would suggest you have her checked for feline leukemia though. And if she has it, you will have to decide what to do about the kittens. You cannot give them away and let them run out in society if there is any chance they caught it from Mom. Sometimes, vomiting is part of the endstage of that disease due to kidney failure. And if she is nursing kittens, then kidney failure would be something possible if she is positive for the disease.


----------



## Cynecagsd (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok first is the cat febrile (running a fever)? Does she have a vaginal discharge? Could she have retained a placenta, or even a dead kitten? If the kittens are 6 weeks, the retaining of afterbirth or a dead kitten is less likely, but a uterine infection known as Pyometra is a possibility. Vaginal discharge may or may not be present with pyometra.

If the cat is febrile, has she shown signs of muscle spazums, twitching or seizure? Did she have a litter (especially if this is a small cat) of 5 or more kittens and is still nursing at 5, 6 or 7 weeks? This could be a case of eclampsia.

Is the vomiting paired with a bloody diarrhea? Possible Pancretitus.

All 3 of the above are emergency situations, and I can not stress this enough... *YOU NEED TO SEE A VETERINARIAN*!!

As for supportive care at home, something I DO NOT suggest.... small frequent amounts of pedialyte in a dropper or syring (1/2cc or about a half tsp) every 30 to 45 mins gradually increasing the amount and extending the time between dosing and always have it avail in small amounts (no more then 1/8 to 1/4 cup every 30 to 45 mins) in a bowl for her to drink if she chooses. Also offer 1 tsp full of chicken or lamb baby food (blue lable gerbers) every hour gradually increasing amount, but do not force feed unless she can keep fluids down.

If you choose not to see a vet, I wish you luck. The thing is, this could be any number of things, possibly related to the pregnancy or queening, or possibly totally unrelated and REALLY should be seen and treated by a veterinarian.


----------

